# Postfix Config



## DarkSide-Projects (31. März 2005)

Hallo meine Helden des Wissens,

... meine Nerven liegen blank, meine Gehirnwindungen sind total verdreht ... ich nix mehr verstehen ....   

Ich habe seit einem Jahr ein Linux-Webserver (SuSe 9.0) laufen und wollte mich jetzt mal an das Thema Postfix machen. Die Steuerung des Servers gestalte ich, so weit es möglich ist, über Webmin (feine Sache). Nach mehrmaliger Einrichtung habe ich aber immer wieder die gleichen Probleme:

*1. Adressumschreibung*

Wenn ein Benutzer eine email schreibt wird dessen Name nicht richtig übersetzt.
Es sollte ja die Formatierung _user@domain_ verwendet werden, 
statt dessen wird aber _user.unixname@host_ ausgegeben.

In der main.cf habe ich folgende Einträge gemacht:

_myhostname = mail.meine-domain.de
mydomain = meine-domain.de
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, xx.xx.xxx.xxx/24
myorigin = $mydomain
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP
default_databasetype = hash
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/cononical
recipient_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/cononical
canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/cononical
masquerade_domains = $mydomain_

Wo ich sonst diesbezüglich was verändern könnte ... keinen Plan   

*2. Emails versenden local*

Versende ich eine Nachricht von user1 nach unser2 landet diese grundsätzlich im Mailque. Fehlermeldungen von /var/log/mail:

Mar 31 14:07:56 dproject postfix/nqmgr[7785]: C7C42836B6: from=<test.dproject@darkside-projects.de>, size=613, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 31 14:07:56 dproject postfix/smtp[8433]: C7C42836B6: to=<dproject@darkside-projects.de>, orig_to=<webmaster.clanarena@darkside-projects.de>, relay=appendix.udag.de[62.146.106.70], delay=219, status=deferred (host appendix.udag.de[62.146.106.70] said: 450 <dproject@darkside-projects.de>: Recipient address rejected: You are greylisted for 300 seconds... (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Mar 31 14:08:30 dproject postfix/sendmail[8490]: fatal: usage: sendmail [options]

---> hier ist auch die Addressierung für der Lieferadresse falsch, die eigentlich Domain von Webmaster.clanarena@darkside-projects.de ist eigentlich webmaster@clanarena.de

*3. POP3*

Pop3 funktioniert eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Weder über Port 110 oder über SSL 995. Über Port 110 werde ich bei der Abholung nach Benutzername und Kennwort gefragt, welches aber nach 100x eingeben immer noch nicht akzeptiert wird. Über SSL kommt die Meldung für eine fehlerhafte Authorization.


Ich weiß  - viel Holz, wäre aber super dankbar wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, auch wenn ich damit stückchenweise weiter komme, besser wie immer auf der Stelle treten  


DarkSide


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2005)

Zu 3) Dann hast du deinen POP3-Mailserver nicht (richtig) konfiguriert.

Zu 1) und 2)
Wie willst du deine User speichern? Als Hash (wie in deinem Ausschnitt) oder z.B. in mySQL? Außerdem fehlt der Teil komplett, wo du festlegst, welche Benutzer über deinen Server relayen können .... da ist einiges im Argen.

Läuft auf der Kiste Confixx oder ein anderes Administrationssystem?


----------



## DarkSide-Projects (31. März 2005)

dass da einiges im Argen liegt ist mir klar   

Und wie schon gesagt, ich administriere die Maschine über Webmin, bzw. tapfer über Putty.

Die User werden gehasht   
Und wie man das mit dem relayen macht .. ehrlich gesagt bin ich hier total unwissend  :-(
Genauso mit dem Pop3 - kein Plan!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2005)

Ich kann dir anbieten, für 50,-- EUR netto ein komplett gesichertes Mailsystem (Postfix als SMTP-Server und Courier-IMAP als POP3-Server) zu installieren und gleichzeitig zwei Scripte zu überlassen, mit denen du vollständige POP3-Accounts und Email-Weiterleitungen einrichten kannst.
Es ist einfach zu viel dabei zu tun, als um dies im Rahmen eines Forums zu erklären.


----------



## DarkSide-Projects (31. März 2005)

klingt auf den ersten Blick ganz vernünftig.
Ich werde es mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen und melde mich dann so bald ich mich entschlossen habe.

Vielen Dank für Deine bisherige Unterstützung.


----------

